# Are plastisol transfer really poorer than common screen prints?



## NBG (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi,

is there a big difference between transfers and screen prints?

I mean the colour/material is the same...

Some say the transfers don't look good and are not as stable like screen prints...

Is it because of the glue added to the transfer? Or because the ink is heat pressed to the shirts (screen prints = cold + dryed).


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

It depends who produces the transfers. New digitally printed plastisol transfers produce photographic results and last as long as screen printed plastisol tees.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

A plastisol transfer is made with the exact same ink as what's used in traditional screen printing. As long as the process was done correctly the results should be basically the same. The main difference is the feel of the print after its been applied to the garment. With traditional screen printing the garment is usually ran thru a conveyor dryer which will raise the ink and create a textured feel. When using plastisol transfers they are applied with a heat press...using a heat press keeps the ink from raising and will provide a smoother feel. I love using plastisol transfers! F&M has great pricing on 1-color images.


----------

